# Quotas are posted



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Another year of no Hutton unit for me...:thumbdown: What about you guys?

How do the preference points for archery and ML work?


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Me neither, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

I only got general gun in the still hunt. 


But I get to go in the Hutton unit during archery cause the girlfriend got drawn for it.


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Got backwater. No joy on Hutton unit...


----------



## smokin berlinet (Aug 25, 2012)

General gun here... nothing else. When do they announce the doe tags?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Another year of NADA.....Even signed my son up, NADA....Got general gun but that's a given!

Hunting KY this year anyways so no biggie!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Family hunt and BW quota.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

smokin berlinet said:


> General gun here... nothing else. When do they announce the doe tags?


I think doe tags are announced after the second phase drawings are complete.


----------



## smokin berlinet (Aug 25, 2012)

Linkovich said:


> I think doe tags are announced after the second phase drawings are complete.


That's what I was thinking happened last year.


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Hutton gun and perdido family


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I was not chosen for my first choice of the Hutton unit of course. But I put that new area called Escribano Point which is up off Hwy 87. It's the first year they've opened this area to hunting. Only 10 permits per hunt. I got both archery and muzzle loader. I am going to have to see if it's something worth hunting so I know if I need to return the permits or not. I kind of want to keep my preference points to keep putting in for the Hutton Unit. Who knows though. Maybe this little area is loaded being the first time hunting has ever been allowed there!


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Got my Dog Hunting permits in Blackwater. Got one for the front half and back half from another I put in for. JohnB, I'll try and keep my dogs away from your hunting area!


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

Telum Pisces said:


> I was not chosen for my first choice of the Hutton unit of course. But I put that new area called Escribano Point which is up off Hwy 87. It's the first year they've opened this area to hunting. Only 10 permits per hunt. I got both archery and muzzle loader. I am going to have to see if it's something worth hunting so I know if I need to return the permits or not. I kind of want to keep my preference points to keep putting in for the Hutton Unit. Who knows though. Maybe this little area is loaded being the first time hunting has ever been allowed there!


No much deer sign in that area, lots of bears...


----------



## scbass (Feb 1, 2008)

Still hunt and field trial.


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hutton Unit Archery and Blackwater Still Hunt for me.


----------



## Fishing Dad (Jan 4, 2014)

first year to get any. blackwater still hunt antlerless


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

I got joe budd archery, bw still hunt general gun, pine log ML gun. I'm going to have to stake them all out after August. I do have a question regarding anterless deer:

Included in Antlerless Deer Drawing: Yes

Does this mean I can take anterless deer on all the quotas that say that? As this is season #2 for me, and last year I was out from Jan on because of MCL strain, I just want some meat, so I'm not out for any wall mounts this year.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

advobwhite said:


> I got joe budd archery, bw still hunt general gun, pine log ML gun. I'm going to have to stake them all out after August. I do have a question regarding anterless deer:
> 
> Included in Antlerless Deer Drawing: Yes
> 
> Does this mean I can take anterless deer on all the quotas that say that? As this is season #2 for me, and last year I was out from Jan on because of MCL strain, I just want some meat, so I'm not out for any wall mounts this year.


No that just means you want to be included in the random drawing for an antlerless deer permit. I think it will be after they conduct the annual population survey before they determine how many permits to give out. I believe last year it was in October before they drew them and sent them out. Someone correct me if I'm wrong please.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

My "permit applications" page shows that I was unsuccessful on 9/5/14 last year for the antlerless deer permit. So it looks like the drew in September last year, not sure if it will be the same this year or not.


----------



## k mac (Nov 19, 2012)

first phase hutton archery! have plenty of meat still so ill be holdn out fir A goodun!


----------



## justlookin (Nov 9, 2007)

When can we print the quota permit?


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

Perdido archery and Family. Only took 3 years


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

fla_scout said:


> Got my Dog Hunting permits in Blackwater. Got one for the front half and back half from another I put in for. JohnB, I'll try and keep my dogs away from your hunting area!


That would be mighty white of you. 

I got Field Trial Muzzleloader, and Hutton Unit gun (1/20-1/24)

Should be a fun January.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

General gun for me


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I went online today to try and print out my permit but it does not allow it for some reason this year. Hopefully they are mailing something that can't be copied and abused as in years past. I'll try and research more tomorrow when I get time and see what is going on. I have always been able to print them in the past so I hope this is an indication they are fixing the problem.


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

FWC has an app that you can pull up your license and quotas on. I got General gun BW


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Wife, my brother, my dad and I all applied. 

All got still hunt gun and I got Hutton Archery for the first time in 8 years.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone know when you can apply for the second phase?


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

John B. said:


> Anyone know when you can apply for the second phase?


According to: http://myfwc.com/license/limited-entry-hunts/application-periods/#general_gun

6/22 - 7/8

However, it will not let me reapply so I am confused.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I received an email from FWCC stating they were mailing the transferable quotas a few weeks before season begins so that's the reason the dog hunting permits cannot be printed. 

I would assume they will fix the issue with the non-transferable permits being printed but they may also be mailing them to prevent copying but not positive on those.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Can you only apply for one or two? I applied for about 5 different quotas, all one at a time all the way through the process. Under the attempted it only shows one, BW archery, none of the Huttons were listed as attempted/not drawn.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

You apply by category. For instances general gun. Options 1-5. You list in order you would like to be drawn then submit that category. Change to archery category and repeat the process 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Anybody been able to apply fer Phase II?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

espo16 said:


> Anybody been able to apply fer Phase II?


Nope.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

espo16 said:


> Anybody been able to apply fer Phase II?





John B. said:


> Nope.


I believe it's like gator tags. If you were successful in 1 you dont get to apply in 2.

I really dont like this new system now they eliminated FCFS. All the SoFL folks are putting in NoFL hunts as 3,4,5 choices and getting drawn, making it harder to get hunts I want. First world problems, but dang, I liked the way it worked out for me last year.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

hsiF deR said:


> I believe it's like gator tags. If you were successful in 1 you dont get to apply in 2.


not true.... been doin it fer years....


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

I think I tried for ochlocknee hogs for the 2nd draw. I drew for everything else so guess you get one quota per hunt (archery/ml/gun)


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

espo16 said:


> not true.... been doin it fer years....


They revised the system last year mid season. That's why we lost FCFS mid season. Phase II was over last year when it was revamped. This would be the first year.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Glad I got some good huntin' buddies.....


----------



## themeathunter1 (Jun 25, 2015)

espo16 said:


> Glad I got some good huntin' buddies.....


hunting and music the best


----------



## themeathunter1 (Jun 25, 2015)

hunting and music the best


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Ha!Got Hutton gun and Hutton archery, I'm on!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

706Z said:


> Ha!Got Hutton gun and Hutton archery, I'm on!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bo bo! You get early or late gun?


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Both 1st hunt. John I still need to get that trigger asy from you. What hunt u get?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

706Z said:


> Both 1st hunt. John I still need to get that trigger asy from you. What hunt u get?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm off all weekend. Call me! 

Field trial smoke pole, and late gun Hutton!


----------



## themeathunter1 (Jun 25, 2015)

Good music, and hunting the best


----------

